# Newbie - Leeds



## StephenBrooks (Dec 14, 2008)

Finally took the plunge

TT3.2 DSG
Avus Silver
Black Leather
cruise
heated seats
Bose

ooh i am like a kid at christmas


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome.........get it over to the Dales :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome next step join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome ro the forum 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

